

Microsoft will close Soapbox ("Youtube Rival") on August 31st - barredo
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-10292031-75.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
barredo
A few days ago, María Garaña, CEO of Microsoft Spain said to an economic
newspaper[1]: "A search engine is not enough to be the leader on the web".

Well, I guess Google isn't just 'a search engine' after all, right?

[1]
[http://www.expansion.com/2009/07/17/empresas/tecnologia/1247...](http://www.expansion.com/2009/07/17/empresas/tecnologia/1247857386.html)

------
skwaddar
Erik Jorgensen, he looks like a guy to spend a beer with, chatting about the
latest Soapbox dancing baby videos.

Had anyone even heard of this service?

